# cet accessoire n'est pas reconnu par l'ipad (pour tout accessoire)



## hansbarkes (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Ipad 2 d'occasion il y a quelques mois. Outre le fait que je viens de me faire avoir en le ré-initialisant (il n'est plus compatible avec ma version de Itunes car je suis sous 10.6.8), il me fait un truc que je pige pas :

J'ai acheté un camera connexion kit APPLE pour lui brancher en usb un clavier (Irig Keys 37 Pro un truc midi) et il me dit "cet accessoire n'est pas reconnu par l'ipad"

Je branche le même dispositif sur mon iphone et tout s'allume.

J'ai essayé de brancher un appareil photo : même message
le camera connexion kit tout seul : même message
un micro qui se branche sur ipad directement au port de connexion dock : même message.

mon IOS c'est 9.2
mon Ipad A 1395

j'ai rebooté l'Ipad
j'ai ré-initialisé mon Ipad TOTALEMENT par wifi.

toujours pareil il reconnait pas les accessoires.

Si quelqu'un est assez gentil pour me dire qu'est ce qui bloque....

_" Apple, c'était simple avant. Le fric pourrit vraiment tout même les bonnes idées."_


----------



## moderno31 (9 Janvier 2016)

hansbarkes a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Ipad 2 d'occasion il y a quelques mois. [..]
> 
> ...


Normal que tu aies ce souci. Faut savoir que iPad 2 et 1 ne fonctionnent pas avec n'importe quel câble.
Cela m'est arrivé plusieurs fois. Il faut un gros cordon, comme pour les vieux iPod. Sinon il ne va pas l'accepter. C'est une histoire de broches...

Soit tu utilises un cordon Apple certifié ou sinon un cordon de la marque Belkin. Le cable est plus gros et ça passe. J'utilise celui-ci
http://www.fnac.com/mp23782475/Char...&Origin=CMP_GOOGLE_MP_MICRO&pcrid=77058266183

Sinon ça veut dire que ton problème est autre.


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2016)

Il ne me semble pas qu’Apple ait un jour permis l'utilisation de claviers via la connexion USB du kit de connexion pour appareil photo, qui, comme son nom l'indique, ne devrait que permettre de transférer les images d'un appareil vers l'iPad.

Par contre, pour le reste, il te faut en effet le Kit qui correspond à ta machine, et ce n'est en effet pas très clair auprès d'Apple.


----------

